# to finish or NOT finish - zebra painting



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

I have this painting I started about 6 years ago (have a bunch started like this and not finished) and decided out of boredom to finish it off. When I started it back then it was just an outline drawing using black paint and brush. Now I have taken it this far and quite frankly I don't like it! My kids want me to finish it but I don't know, I am just not liking it. What do you think? Should I finish it or toss it. Maybe I'll like it better when it's finished?? The heads are not painted in yet, just drawn in with paint and the zebra on the left is not fully shaded in, either. I'm really dragging my feet on this one...


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Dusti said:


> I have this painting I started about 6 years ago (have a bunch started like this and not finished) and decided out of boredom to finish it off. When I started it back then it was just an outline drawing using black paint and brush. Now I have taken it this far and quite frankly I don't like it! My kids want me to finish it but I don't know, I am just not liking it. What do you think? Should I finish it or toss it. Maybe I'll like it better when it's finished?? The heads are not painted in yet, just drawn in with paint and the zebra on the left is not fully shaded in, either. I'm really dragging my feet on this one...


You owe it to your self to finishThis one & others! ....... You,ll wished you,d finished them earlier once you,ve done them! ... I like them any way! X


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

I say finish it after all your hard work. Don't toss it. Maybe give it to 1 of your kids as a gift?


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I think your work is outstanding. I would not like the finished product for myself, but that is not important.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Finish it before you decide you don't like it. Then if you really don't like it, give it away.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> Finish it before you decide you don't like it. Then if you really don't like it, give it away.


My vote too!


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

I agree- finish it then give it away if you don't care for it- I am sure one of your kids will want it , if not- it would make a great auction item for charity.


----------



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

I think creativity is totally personal. When I used to write fiction, no one else could tell me whether or not to finish something; I had to decide for myself. So, I think this decision about your painting is a personal one, one that only you can make.


----------



## Joan H (Nov 28, 2012)

There is an intrinsic satisfaction in finishing that which is an unexpected uphill battle. While it may never instantly fill your heart with joy, it quite possibly may fill your soul with an ongoing warmth. Finish it, and if you don't want it around, gift or even sell. After all, you have a true talent, and there is someone out there that will "just have to have it" and you could end up with more supplies, possibly a better retirement.

I struggle with some of my art as well, and while I have never regreted having finished a piece, I have repeatedly endured the shadows cast over my soul regarding my neglected "unfinisheds." As an artist it is important to maintain a proper flow or sense-of-creative-balance, and those shadows can add up and slow that flow. 

Finish it up. it's birthing process is just at a tough point, you are not that far away from a finished piece that will not only take on its own life force, but synergistically enhance your own as well.

By the way, nice work.


----------



## watercolor artist (Nov 21, 2011)

Definitely finish it and frame it. They are beautiful and will appeal to someone. I can't paint them fast enough just for my family. You are talanted even if you can't see it lol!


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

I vote for finish it. Your kids asked you to, so I feel they would want it as a keepsake. I have a dying husband, and if he had things like that unfinished, it would haunt me.


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

That is an amazing painting. Finish it and send it to me. You are extremely talented.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

i think it is superb. stunning. if it were mine it would have pride of place in my home.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for the vote to finish it. Need new brushes...maybe that will make the difference. Speaking of differences, I just noticed I left the lens setting on my camera wrong...so took another picture and posted it here that shows the painting's colors as they really are. Whatta difference, right?


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Dusti said:


> Thanks for the vote to finish it. Need new brushes...maybe that will make the difference. Speaking of differences, I just noticed I left the lens setting on my camera wrong...so took another picture and posted it here that shows the painting's colors as they really are. Whatta difference, right?


Beautiful! Hope you show us the finished product!? Is it oils or acrylic? Your working with! x


----------



## Airy Fairy (Aug 2, 2011)

Most unusual picture of Zebras - Love it! Pleeeeze finish and post the final pic!!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I say finish it. Like every one said if you do not like it give it away or give it to a church for a auction. I like it. You are a great artist.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Granny-Pearl said:


> Beautiful! Hope you show us the finished product!? Is it oils or acrylic? Your working with! x


It's oils and I would like to see a finished product as well, too. But my mind has been on switching up to mixed media and air brush. I think it'll give me the edge I am looking for and have yet to achieve working in these others mediums, alone. I'm thinking to combine all three (four or five plus mediums). Aye yi yi...MORE supplies!! Just what my home needs!


----------



## extreme (Oct 29, 2012)

Dusti said:


> Thanks for the vote to finish it. Need new brushes...maybe that will make the difference. Speaking of differences, I just noticed I left the lens setting on my camera wrong...so took another picture and posted it here that shows the painting's colors as they really are. Whatta difference, right?


I love the look of the Zebra on the right with the tension in the muscles. It will look fabulous when you have finished the other zebra too. Very extraordinary painting. Love it ! Reminds me of iAfrica!


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

I wonder what you don't like about it, for me it looks as if one of them is being bitten in the neck and therefore I would not like it, wonder if the expression on its face could be changed but that is just my opinion!!


----------



## quiltqueen (Aug 4, 2013)

It's awesome. You really should finish it, undoubtedly.


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Finish it. I wish I had your talent.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Dusti said:


> It's oils and I would like to see a finished product as well, too. But my mind has been on switching up to mixed media and air brush. I think it'll give me the edge I am looking for and have yet to achieve working in these others mediums, alone. I'm thinking to combine all three (four or five plus mediums). Aye yi yi...MORE supplies!! Just what my home needs!


It is good to experiment with mixing different mediums ...... But personally would reign my thoughts in, to finishing this painting! 
And starting afresh on a complete new topic & painting & have in mind from the start what mediums to use & inter mix! & style of painting I want to achieve! With finished results you want from the experiment! ...... xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

You must finish it, you have really caught the brutality and fight for supremacy of wild animals.


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

You don't sound like you want to finish and forcing yourself will result in something you like even less. I'd donate it to ?????


----------



## Harmonysunrise (Jan 12, 2013)

I agree. Finish it. I think you are very talented and there's allot of work in your art. Sometimes what the artist is not happy with someone else will love. :thumbup:


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Fantastic, you have captured them so well. Definitely finish it. Wish I lived closer and could purchase it.
Pam


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

You are an an amazing artist. Follow you heart and artistic inclination. It sounds clear that this picture (like it or not) does not resonate with you. True? If so, don't waste you artistic energy. I think this is what you "owe" yourself. Please let us know what you decide.


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

I say finish it and send it to me! I have a bathroom that is black and white; this would really add some "color." I am kidding, but I love the pic.


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Are you kidding me?.....finish it for sure....nice!


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

That's a wonderful work in oils. Since your children want you to finish, please do. An artist lives forever and you should too, for your kids. I hope you finish it with oils; less is better. Save the new stuff for later.


----------



## lilbabery (Feb 22, 2011)

You should finish it.


----------



## Shylinn (Mar 19, 2014)

I WANT IT! Finish it - you are perfecting your craft while doing so. Sounds like your kids want it, but if they don't, sell it - then you can buy those additional supplies.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

extreme said:


> I love the look of the Zebra on the right with the tension in the muscles. It will look fabulous when you have finished the other zebra too. Very extraordinary painting. Love it ! Reminds me of iAfrica! [/quote
> 
> ahuh...the other zebra has no muscle tones painted in and some other things that need to be worked up. Maybe I'll let it sit awhile and go back to it again in a couple of days. It's an oil painting but I must say the oils I am using don't work up too well, guess that's because they're about 40 years old. THAT'S how rare I paint...that I still have the same tubes of paint. I used to like the way you could push the oil paints around, but the oils I am using don't push so readily and require way too much turpenoid or linseed oil to get them to work right. That too might be what annoys me about this painting. But thank you for your kind thoughts!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> You must finish it, you have really caught the brutality and fight for supremacy of wild animals.


I have an extreme military mind (for a woman) and know about brutality; it is the way of man AND animal. I am particularly drawn to Africa. To me it is a beautiful country: wild, inviting and dangerous. The flip side of all that beauty is what I want to portray in my paintings. Tho I can barely watch animal predation, I understand that it is necessary in order to survive. Survial, in its purest form, is what this painting is about.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Finish it. Pretty.


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

Finish, finish, finish. The positioning of these zebras is exquisite. They are crying to be complete. Your kids are right; finish, finish, finish.


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

jumbleburt said:


> My vote too!


__________________________________
I agree too !


----------



## Parrishththgt (Aug 20, 2012)

shadypineslady said:


> I think creativity is totally personal. When I used to write fiction, no one else could tell me whether or not to finish something; I had to decide for myself. So, I think this decision about your painting is a personal one, one that only you can make.


I agree. Having lived many years with an artist I know his work always showed how he felt about doing it. Your's looks lovely so far but finishing under pressure and not out of desire can eventually show in one's work. Do something you love and then periodically come back and look at this one....maybe you'll be re-inspired. But don't stress over it. Art is a work of love.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Parrishththgt said:


> I agree. Having lived many years with an artist I know his work always showed how he felt about doing it. Your's looks lovely so far but finishing under pressure and not out of desire can eventually show in one's work. Do something you love and then periodically come back and look at this one....maybe you'll be re-inspired. But don't stress over it. Art is a work of love.


Yes, u r right! Finishing under pressure produces poor work and I do know that...so...right now I am knitting another doll (my "go to" escape when I am stuck). Maybe by the time I finish the doll I'll be up to getting back "into" this painting because I certainly was "into" it when I started it. Thanks for your comment and for stopping by.
To all...thank you for your well-meant words!


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

It sure seems well-done! Your kids may want it finished because they recognize your talent. If YOU don't like it, maybe one of your kids will. Have a "painting lottery"... :thumbup:


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

My vote is to finish it then give it to some one who loves zebras.


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

It's amazing. Please finish it!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Dusti said:


> I have an extreme military mind (for a woman) and know about brutality; it is the way of man AND animal. I am particularly drawn to Africa. To me it is a beautiful country: wild, inviting and dangerous. The flip side of all that beauty is what I want to portray in my paintings. Tho I can barely watch animal predation, I understand that it is necessary in order to survive. Survial, in its purest form, is what this painting is about.


And you have captured it perfectly.


----------



## Jlee2dogs (Apr 24, 2013)

It's too violent for me.
I know, it's realistic and all that and your work is WONDERFUL, but I personally would not want to look at it. Maybe that's what's keeping you from finishing it.
If that's the case, then let it go.
You may have evolved since you started working on it.


----------



## lora monier (Feb 13, 2014)

A remarkable work, please finish it. I be you hear from many folks who would love to have it.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Finish it. If you don't really love it, sell it!!


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

I think it's pretty awesome! I sure would finish it! I'd be happy to hang it in my living room if you don't want it! LOL It'd look great there with my other pics of African animals.


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

I think it's fab you must finish it.your very talented.


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

that is beautiful


----------



## happy senior (Apr 16, 2014)

What talent you have. Please finish it. It is really beautiful and I would I think all the responses show that.


----------



## tinykneecaps (Dec 6, 2012)

Awesome painting. You MUST finish it. You are truly talented.


----------



## Stardust (Dec 1, 2013)

Finish it before you decide you don't like it. Then if you really don't like it, give it away.



 jumbleburt said:


> My vote too!


My vote too.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Please do not stop this lovely painting.


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

I like this painting - it's very realistic and very well done. Please finish it, and let us see it. :thumbup:


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

Dusti said:


> I have this painting I started about 6 years ago (have a bunch started like this and not finished) and decided out of boredom to finish it off. When I started it back then it was just an outline drawing using black paint and brush. Now I have taken it this far and quite frankly I don't like it! My kids want me to finish it but I don't know, I am just not liking it. What do you think? Should I finish it or toss it. Maybe I'll like it better when it's finished?? The heads are not painted in yet, just drawn in with paint and the zebra on the left is not fully shaded in, either. I'm really dragging my feet on this one...


Something I heard last night: artist look a their paintings upside down to see were to make corrections! Don't know if it is true or not. I do like your work so far and seems it is almost finished....finish it or you might regret not finishing it!! It is the same with knitting...you like it, you start the project, work it, then realize it is not what you expected....decisions since you are almost there, finish it......then realize it was what you liked at the beginning!! GO for it and finish the painting and of you don't like it.....put it up for sale!!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

I probably will finish it because it's simply too far along not to, but I am still not liking it. But for now...I am staying away from it hoping when I return to it I will have a better perspective on it and fresh eyes can't hurt. 
Yes, tried looking at it from all angles, can't seem to see what's bugging me about it. Maybe...just MAYBE...the fact that the heads and ears are not painting in might be what is throwing me off. BUT that too will have to wait because I am not sufficiently over disliking this painting enough to have a go at it at this time. 
I am puttering now...with other things till the spirit that began this painting returns.
Thanks for you input! I really do appreciate constructive critique.
Dusty



uscgmom4 said:


> Something I heard last night: artist look a their paintings upside down to see were to make corrections! Don't know if it is true or not. I do like your work so far and seems it is almost finished....finish it or you might regret not finishing it!! It is the same with knitting...you like it, you start the project, work it, then realize it is not what you expected....decisions since you are almost there, finish it......then realize it was what you liked at the beginning!! GO for it and finish the painting and of you don't like it.....put it up for sale!!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

(uscgmom4) PS:
This is how the painting looks as of last working. Photos posted here were prior and before that working. Not that there is that much more done but that it does fill in more of the white or blank areas: top of back on left zebra and shading by neck.


----------



## happy senior (Apr 16, 2014)

Could it be the ears on the attacking zebra are not showing? I
don't see them. I still love it.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

happy senior said:


> Could it be the ears on the attacking zebra are not showing? I
> don't see them. I still love it.


The ears aren't painted in yet, but it certainly could be a contributing factor as to what is throwing me off about this painting.


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

Every painting teaches you something. It's a learning experience. Finish it!


----------



## Gma Susan (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm with your kids. Reason being my aunt painted several pictures and they are beautifully hanging on my walls. I have 2 tomato pictures hanging in the kitchen and a Chicken with baby chicks. She was a wonderful painter and I just couldn't not save some of her wonderful work and share them. Your kids may have the same feelings?


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

definitely finish it. I think it is an incredible painting. I would definitely finish it and if you don't like it, you can sell it.


----------

